# Question à propos d'iOS 4 ?



## iValentin (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, je vais normalement, bientôt acheter l'iPad. 

Mais une chose me turlupine... j'ai vu que iOS 4 pour iPad sortira en Novembre.

Mais si j'achète mon iPad maintenant, je pourrais quand même avoir iOS 4 ou je dois attendre Novembre pour me l'acheter ?

Merci d'avance. 

Valentin.


----------



## Agrippa II (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir, pourquoi n'aurais-tu pas droit à la mise à jour ? Si tu prends ton iPad ces temps-ci, tu pourras mettre iOs4 comme sur un iPhone ou un iPod 
Nicolas


----------



## iValentin (9 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse ! 

Je n'ai donc plus un doute pour l'achat de l'iPad.


----------

